

90% smaller and 40% faster than Mustache - hanifbbz
https://github.com/hanifbbz/micromustache

======
hanifbbz
It is really faster than Mustache: [http://jsperf.com/micromustache-vs-
mustache](http://jsperf.com/micromustache-vs-mustache) but it drops some less
used features like partials.

